# Women's Sizing



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

My girlfriend is 5'4" tall and I'm just wondering, roughly, what size bike would fit her. It's her first bike so i don't wnat to go too over the top but I was thinking something like the Dolce would be a nice Christmas present.

I know I can get her fit at the shop but I can start looking around if I have an estimate before I make it obvious to her that I want to buy her a bike for next year.

Thanks.

Edit: Nevermind...I'll start another thread for her issues with lower back pain.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Road bike? Probably a 48-50 cm but maybe a 46 cm if she is short waisted. It's best to get her fit.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

women's sizing?.....I prefer little ones...say 5 foot 3 or so?


OH......not what you where asking?...... sorry...

seriously, 48 to 50 sounds about right to me...except the issue about lower back pain?....that may come into play if she needs to adopt more upright posture....I'm a guy and am 5 foot 6 and ride a 53 cm Bianchi, a 52 cm Langster, and about a 54 (ctr to ctr seat tube) old Trek. I like a 30 to 31 standover and have long femurs.

All three have decidedly different feels even tough the seat to bars distance is almost identical. She really needs to try them to see, IMO, different mfr's are very different.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I have one you can buy that is perfect.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

venus said:


> I have one you can buy that is perfect.



I don't BUY women. That's not to say I don't PAY...and PAY....and PAY....and PAY.......( a wife and 3 daughters)

I don't even rent.....or lease.......


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

If you are serious please PM me the details.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I ride a 49cm Merlin. 52cm top tube, 80mm stem, non-setback seatpost. Traditional (non-sloping) frame.

For her back issues, you can do things like flip the stem up. Or buy a bike that's specifically designed to allow a more upright riding position.




MisterC said:


> My girlfriend is 5'4" tall and I'm just wondering, roughly, what size bike would fit her. It's her first bike so i don't wnat to go too over the top but I was thinking something like the Dolce would be a nice Christmas present.
> 
> I know I can get her fit at the shop but I can start looking around if I have an estimate before I make it obvious to her that I want to buy her a bike for next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

My wife is 5'4, and rides a small with 52.5 tt.

She should get a fitting prior to buying a bike. Your girlfriend might not need a wsd bike, my wife doesn't.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My Colnago is a 48 compact. The top tube is a little too long and the bars a little too low. My next bike will be women's specific. I am 5' 4".


----------

